
Are You Working on a Side Project or a Startup? - robinhouston
https://hackernoon.com/are-you-working-on-a-side-project-or-a-startup-569ae7f6ac0
======
meesterdude
what was the point of this article? to advertise Flourish? Because it's
lacking for me as far as actual substance goes.

